# Storage for Bale Baron/Bale Bandit stacks?



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Those of you who run barons or bandits, what type and size of building to you use? And how to you run your stacks in the building? 3 high? 4 high? We're looking at putting up a 3-sided pole barn but not sure of the dimensions we wanted to go. Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine is 22' to the eaves allowing for 4 high, but I only stack 3 high because its tough to retrieve them at 4 high.....if my telehandler had more reach I would probably stack 4 high.....as it is I'm maxed at that height....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Building is 100' by 80'


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok thanks for the input. Could you grab onto 2 stacks and stick them up there to be there 3 & 4 high?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Ok thanks for the input. Could you grab onto 2 stacks and stick them up there to be there 3 & 4 high?


Yes I could and a have thought about building a implement to go on the tool carrier to do just that.....with the poor harvest we had last year we never needed or got around to it, but that's doable for sure


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I follow. Are you running a baron or bandit?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The latter, not sure about the baron bundles.....anything I say cannot and should not be used against me as it pertains to a Bandit, not a Baron.....


----------



## northernhaygal (Aug 16, 2011)

We run a couple Bale Barons. The hay storage shed on my brother's place is 200' x 80' on a concrete foundation. Almost 21' high. Can store up to 2000 bundles (42,000 small squares). It's not big enough though, as it leaves no room for equipment! We stack 4 bundles high; start each row with a stack of 3 bundles flipped over on the side then continue from there with upright stacks of 2 offset.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you hay gal, 80'x200' is a hellava shed. The bale baron bundles stack up fairly well in there? Any pics would be helpful.


----------



## northernhaygal (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, the bundles stack well. As with anything, practice makes perfect! I thought we had a good picture of a row of bundles in the shed but I couldn't find it. I attached one here where you can maybe see what I mean by offsetting the stacks. (Not sure if it works to attach the picture like I want...)


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for the picture. Yeah I'm not sure I follow you when you mean 3 bundles flipped on their side, but I see what you mean about offsetting the stacks...makes it a little more stable. Would 4 bundles high fit in an 18' high shed? We're sold on getting a bale baron, just looking to put up the barn for it first.

Maybe you should just bring one down for me to demo.


----------



## northernhaygal (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a sketch for what I mean by starting a row in the shed with a stack of three bundles flipped on the side. A stack of three bundles flipped over is the same height as a stack of two bundles upright. This is how we stack bundles into the shed but it's by no means the only method.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I follow you now. That's a good idea to get the stacks staggered.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Will 4 high bundles fit into a 18' building ?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bbos2 said:


> Will 4 high bundles fit into a 18' building ?


I don't think so....you'll have to have a bit of room for whatever you stack on and when the bundle is going up, it's generally sitting at a 20* attitude so it gains a bit of height. If placed in dead level it might but I would probably not. You could lay the additional top bundle down, but that may take a different set of forks depending on what you currently use.....that would make the top bundle measure whatever the length if the bales are, normally the bundle measures 54".....tough to retrieve without the right implement however.


----------

